# Mobile home transportation



## MB0 (4 mo ago)

Hi,

I’ve currently got a mobile home on a park site in Crete and I am looking to move it onto my own land. At the moment I am based in the UK and need to find a mobile home transportation company. Are there any mobile home transportation companies that can move it for me and does the company need to be based in Greece or can a UK based company meet my needs?

Any advice / guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

